# Sylvan Super Snapper 1400?



## CarlF (Feb 14, 2009)

Just found another brand and model in my hunt for a boat to buy next spring, the Sylvan Super Snapper 1400.

Has the size, open floor plan, storage, livewell, & hp rating I am looking for. 
All rigged out too: 
Navigation lights 
Rod holders 
Starboard side storage 
21 gal. port livewell 
Treated floor w/Vinyl floor covering 
Circuit breakers 

Anyone have any opions on Sylvan? I have no experience with them at all. 
I have seen there pontoons around here & there is a dealer about 35 miles away. 
Any input would be appreciated! 
Waiting a year to buy is gonna kill me!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 14, 2009)

The only Sylvans I've seen are pontoons as you mentioned. Have any pics of the boat you're thinking about? Sounds like a good one. 8)


----------



## CarlF (Feb 14, 2009)

I tried to add a pic to my first post, lets try this:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice looking rig also. What's the hull thickness of the Lowe semi-v you had in your other post?


----------



## CarlF (Feb 14, 2009)

The Lowe is .072. Not to worried about the thinner hull on the Sylvan, no rocks down here to worry about, just an occasional oyster shell!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 14, 2009)

That was my concern about the hull thicknesses (rocks, stumps, etc). They're both nice looking rigs. Is there much difference in the prices?


----------



## CarlF (Feb 14, 2009)

Havent gotten quotes yet. I have to wait until spring 2010 to buy, after my wife gets out of grad school and goes back to work. 
(She already gave me permission, how am I gonna sleep for the next year?)
So, I will wait until next winter to start getting quotes.
The Sylvan has more standard stuff & the hp rating I want. Unless I find something else, it may be the one.
Gonna hang a Yamaha 2 stroke electric start on whatever I get.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 14, 2009)

Looking at their website the Sylvan does have more open deck space, plus the fwd storage area (under a hatch 8) ). 

:idea: For those interested for comparison: 

Sylvan: https://www.sylvanmarine.com/showroom/ShowModel.aspx?ModelID=787&SeriesID=62

Lowe: https://www.loweboats.com/showroom/utility-v/angler/a1667wt.php


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 15, 2009)

Someone ask Sylvan to join up here sop we can learn more - that boat look really nice


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 15, 2009)

Carl, the prices of boats are falling dramaticly around here (1 1/2 hours away). They are advertising a 14' Alweld with 25hp Yamaha and trailer for $4995 at Boat Stuff in Slidell,LA.

Check out www.louisianasportsman.com/ there are dozens of alum. rigs for sale and some have a great price. There are a few nice late model rigs around $2000. I haven't seen to many v-hulls, but there is a few skiffs.


----------



## CarlF (Feb 15, 2009)

.


----------



## CTAngler481 (Feb 18, 2009)

My friend has one, it is one of the best boats I have ever had the pleasue of being on. Stable enough 2 guys can stand up and fish. Can easily fit 3 people. The open floorplan is great for moving from one end of the boat to the other, and they are light enough that launching isn't a b*tch. A super snapper 14ft. is the kind of boat you can use for most fishing situations. From small lakes to bay fishing. Good Luck!!


----------



## CarlF (Feb 18, 2009)

Any idea what the floating draft (not motoring, just floating with the engine up) is on your friends boat? Can she float in 8"? 
Thanks for the input, that is just the kind of info I am looking for!


----------

